# Just one more reel, that's all I need...............



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've figured out that reels are much like guns, I just need one more.:whistling:

PompanoJoe is building me a conventional reel for sharking off the beach, but I want something I can cast good too. I already have some smaller spinning combos for baitfish, but I want something bigger that I can load up with some 65# braid and cast out for sharks. I know I can get a Penn Battle off Ebay any day of the week for under $100. Is there anything else out there that would fit my needs better for around that price or less? What kind of rod would you use for that? Mind you it would need to be able to travel in a honda pilot.

All my available cash is going to Joe right now, so any offers are pointless unless you want to wait a couple months. Just looking for ideas.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

I prefer the Spinfisher V over the Battle and I have both and have surf fished with both as well as inshore/offshore. 

Would you use a baitcaster? Tranx? Never used one... Just a thought.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A little more but I imagine the Penn SSV 10500 would be awesome for just a bit more.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There is just no way of not liking the title of this post. I wish there were more like this!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm getting a flat bottom boat with a 4hp motor and trailer ready to sell. If I can get enough out of it, the spinfisher might be an option. Anything else?
Is there a rod that could do double duty for surf and kayak?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

davis_patrick82 said:


> I prefer the Spinfisher V over the Battle and I have both and have surf fished with both as well as inshore/offshore.
> 
> Would you use a baitcaster? Tranx? Never used one... Just a thought.


Never used a baitcaster and I'm too old too be learning something new.:001_tongue:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 9' penn prevail that loads up nice.Have used for surf and yak.It's a 2pc so doesn't require a lot of space.Haven't used a 850 on it,however have used a 706,and a 750 on it.Handled them both fine.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the Fin Nor 9500?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

John why not go conventional on your casting reel? Lots of great reels out there that really cast nice and have a lot of pull.figure out how far you want to cast and go from there. While your stuck up there in tn get out on a field somewhere and find out how far you can cast with what you already have. If you can get a palm sized chunk of bait 80 yards out your the man. But I don't think you are going to get it done with a cheap surf rod and a penn coffee grinder


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> John why not go conventional on your casting reel?


Easy to say for a guy who chunks 200 yards with an Ambassadeur...Bahahaha! 

I agree with Jim. I built a Penn 980 Mag Cast for a guy that had similar expectations. Great reels that you can find for less than $100. About the size of a Penn Jigmaster, but with the magnet its a lot easier to cast. Penn also made a smaller 970 and larger 980 in this series. 

If you're truly stuck on spinning, I've got an 8 ft. American Rodsmiths Surf that would work. Also got a couple of different SSVs you try on it. The 10500 is huge! The SSVs are a little larger than the generation 4 reels. Also got an 8 ft. Penn Powerstick.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i've got a 10ft 2 piece penn torque spinning rod. used to have a penn battle 8000 on it with 65lb power pro was chucking 4oz pyramid sinkers 75yds+ on the football field near my house with no wind. i only took the rod fishing 1 time outside of the casting practice.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

jcallaham said:


> John why not go conventional on your casting reel? Lots of great reels out there that really cast nice and have a lot of pull.figure out how far you want to cast and go from there. While your stuck up there in tn get out on a field somewhere and find out how far you can cast with what you already have. If you can get a palm sized chunk of bait 80 yards out your the man. But I don't think you are going to get it done with a cheap surf rod and a penn coffee grinder


I've never used a conventional reel with the exception of kayaking out bait for shark. In my single attempt it I spent the next half hour untangling the resulting birds nest.

No thanks.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

one more try John.
from the posts and pics you put on here a few months ago I think you are one heckuva fisherman, if I didn't I wouldn't bother typing this. so I am going to make some suggestions,I think you will thank me if you do them.don't buy anything until you get your reel back from Joe. when you get it you are probably going to put a combination of braid and mono, go ahead and put the braid on there and the cheapest mono you can get your hands on, 20 or 30lb test . set it up on a 7' rod just about any rod will do just as long as it's not to floppy. this is gonna be a lot like a young child learning how to ride a bike. tie a 3/4 once weight on it , put a target about 20 yards away , after awhile you will be able to get within a few feet of that target every cast no backlashes. probably take a week doing an hour a day. Once you can do this you will have learned the basics of casting and be able to use any reel, any where.Yes a PITA but you will be an even better fisherman.
I live real close to Perdido key,If you come back let me know when and where you can show me how to get on of those big .ones


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

jacallaham, I think it was a matter of being at the right place at the right time. I've read quite a few post on other forums about catching big hammers at Fort Morgan in June. Guess where I'll be in June this year.:whistling:

I did do quite a bit of research before I went, had a marginal setup for sharks and honestly got pretty lucky with everything. Hopefully this year with better/more equipment I'll have just as much luck. I'll be there June 21-28 this year and will likely shark fish Sunday Morning, Monday and Wed-Friday. PM me around then and you are more than welcome to join us there. Hopefully we can get another beast or 5.

Thanks for the advice, I'll try that. You are correct about my line. My plan is 500 yards of 100# Braid topped with 80# Mono. Or would 300 yards of braid and more mono be better? Always looking for advice when I don't know what I'm doing. :thumbsup:


----------

